
How to Disable “Not Secure” Warning for HTTP Websites in Chrome 68 - vineydhiman
https://geekermag.com/disable-not-secure-warning-for-http-websites-in-chrome-68/
======
zaarn
It's a non-intrusive flag, until Chrome starts blocking the pageload I don't
think it'll be an issue.

Though personally I would love if browsers would switch from 80 to 443 as
default port for traffic.

------
BrockSamson
I'm not sure why anyone would want to do this?

